# Belmont County (Martins Ferry)



## mf morel steve (Apr 30, 2014)

Ive been out looking 3 times so far this year and havent found nothing yet...I havent been out since Sunday...With these last few days of rain, I am hoping they start popping up..Anyone in my area doing any good yet??


----------



## bushman01 (May 1, 2014)

I ll be across the river searching this weekend.


----------



## mf morel steve (Apr 30, 2014)

I went out and found three medium sized yellows today...hopefully this weekend will be more productive!! Good luck!!


----------



## garyb (Apr 19, 2013)

I found one out at Piedmont Lake today, although there was 4 Amish fellows cruising around the lake, It appeared they were combing the shore lines, they pulled into the dock had 2 bags of them, they had shotguns in the boat so they must have been turkey hunting and morel hunting since sun up. I watched them drop two off and then they went to another section of the lake.


----------



## mf morel steve (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah Ive seen that happen as well at Piedmont and Clendenning....The amish rape the woods all the time!!


----------



## ohio_morelmadness (Apr 18, 2013)

Belmont county powhatan point found 15 greys 6 blondes and 31 blacks and 50000000 half free's young dead elms check everyone u see


----------



## fun_guy_belmont (May 2, 2014)

Any day now Belmont county.


----------



## garyb (Apr 19, 2013)

Got out today, my brother inlaw and I found 54 yellows and 11 greys, not sure about this season , found the yellows in one area, another spot that usually produces nice yellows is where we found the greys. Still think its early and need some warmer temperatures.


----------



## mf morel steve (Apr 30, 2014)

I tried a new spot today..looked really good..alot of good trees but I got skunked...looked around for abot 2 hours..nothing today..I havent been to my good places yet..think im going this week to see what their holding..good luck all!!


----------



## frmrcoalmnr (May 4, 2014)

I think the ground is still a little cool. Seventy degree days later this week will bring them out. Next weekend should be really good.


----------



## ohio_morelmadness (Apr 18, 2013)

Found a couple blondes here and there need warmer weather weekend should be smokin


----------



## bushman01 (May 1, 2014)

Was out for a couple hrs today no good.


----------

